# CC Lillypad valley?



## MommysFishingPrincess(: (Aug 2, 2010)

We were out at Caesar Creek Yesterday, and curiosly turned down a road in the park, it went on very long, and led us to a dead end that said Road ends, sdo we went to turn around when we seen an opening of vegetation, i found pretty. We got out and went down and their were these Huge lilly pads standing out of the water, filling of this whole section of lake, it was Beautiful. 

We asked someone and they said that was really good catfishing, and their was fishing trash, and fire spots their from people fishing often. The place gave my mom the creeps, so we left.


But i was wondering if you know of this palce, and if it's worth anything fishing wise?

thanks!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

MommysFishingPrincess(: said:


> We were out at Caesar Creek Yesterday, and curiosly turned down a road in the park, it went on very long, and led us to a dead end that said Road ends, sdo we went to turn around when we seen an opening of vegetation, i found pretty. We got out and went down and their were these Huge lilly pads standing out of the water, filling of this whole section of lake, it was Beautiful.
> 
> We asked someone and they said that was really good catfishing, and their was fishing trash, and fire spots their from people fishing often. The place gave my mom the creeps, so we left.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the NE corner bay of the 50 springs (boat campground) area. Its an ok fishing area, but I think kids use the area to party and getaway from the rangers.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

catmando said:


> Sounds like the NE corner bay of the 50 springs (boat campground) area. Its an ok fishing area, but I think kids use the area to party and getaway from the rangers.


Why do you call it the bay of the 50 springs?


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(: (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah, that would make sense because of how far back it is. But I don't think it's the 50 springs, thats actually what we we're looking for, but then we realized it was too close to have been it. But their was like noone else out there, and it was kinda "creepy".


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

not far from cedar bay is two areas topped out with lilly pads. This is the south end of the lake.
I know it holds bass(most lilly pads do). I can only remember one place where one could fish from the bank. And havent a clue about the roads, only been there from a boat.

HB


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I suspect that you drove down Luken's road (just up the road on the left past the wellman ramp rd). It dead ends into the Jonas Creek arm of the lake in the south pool. That area is filled with lilly pads.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not really sure of the name of it but I know the area. Narrow road all the way back. If you go straight it's all lily pads at the end of the road. If you park on the left and go to the right where there is a path it will take you down to a few places that you can easily get to the water. There are a ton of carp all the way back and it's like a small waterfall down there. I've seen a lot of people running and riding bikes back there too. I have bass fished there but haven't done any good. It's the only place I have ever seen carp ramming themselves into rocks to try to knock bugs loose. It scared us until we figured out what it was.


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(: (Aug 2, 2010)

CatBassCrap said:


> I'm not really sure of the name of it but I know the area. Narrow road all the way back. If you go straight it's all lily pads at the end of the road. If you park on the left and go to the right where there is a path it will take you down to a few places that you can easily get to the water. There are a ton of carp all the way back and it's like a small waterfall down there. I've seen a lot of people running and riding bikes back there too. I have bass fished there but haven't done any good. It's the only place I have ever seen carp ramming themselves into rocks to try to knock bugs loose. It scared us until we figured out what it was.



Do you park all the way at the end of the road.?

Also is the waterfall anything worth seeing?


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Jonahs Run is correct. The small waterfall is well worth checking out, If you like scenery. There is a little foot bridge back there and some hilly terrain for hiking. It is mediocre for bank fishing. There is good access at some parts of the creek but to get to the pads is tough. Hunterm and CatBass are right on. 50 Springs park is off of SR73.This is several miles down Oregonia Rd.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Mason52 said:


> Why do you call it the bay of the 50 springs?


Are you the word police??? Bay/cove who the hell cares!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

catmando said:


> Are you the word police??? Bay/cove who the hell cares!


Spring are cold water inlets and great summer fishing areas. Never heard of any on Caesar Creek and that's why I asked...........

Word police.......Please...


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

Mason,

Wow , ask a few questions on this board and you'd better be locked and loaded!!!

Any fisherman should have understood someone asking about springs when the water temps are around 90. 

Dude, Chill!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Mason52 said:


> Spring are cold water inlets and great summer fishing areas. Never heard of any on Caesar Creek and that's why I asked...........
> 
> Word police.......Please...


Its called 50 springs region for a reason, but don't ask me where the hell they are because its a secret....


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

There are some coolwater springs in the lake.They are hard to find unless you go swimming.I found a nice one next to Lucky's Beach right off the roadbed next to a large rock.Quite a difference in water temp.

Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

catmando said:


> Its called 50 springs region for a reason, but don't ask me where the hell they are because its a secret....


I did see on the map the area called 50 springs but, I don't think there are any that area of the lake it's self. I have fished that area back there to death and the fish I'm after just don't seem to care for the lilly pads anyway.


----------



## Fisherman45042 (Nov 18, 2021)

You can no longer drive down this road used to be hunting area but they built houses up right across the street so no more hunting this section they dug big trench in the road and also put gat up about half way down the road use to launch a Jon boat back there no trailer


----------

